# Madison County



## HOWCO (Jul 18, 2007)

Apalache plantation hunting Club. APHC is283 acres off hwy 98 in madison county just 3 miles north off danielsville and 15 miles from the 441/I-85 exit in Commerce. 25 year old pines and mixed hardwoods that backs up to the south fork of the broad river. The property has a large(75a) field in the center that has been mowed and planted for Quail. Great road system in place, and new food plots have been installed. Looking for around five members. I have a area that will be used as camp that is level for campers but no power or water at this time. Very close to hotels and food at the banks crossing outlets.
$1000 per year (ends May 1st).


----------



## M.R.D. (Jul 19, 2007)

WOW, Leasing is getting out of sight, I paid $600 for 900 acres in wilkes county. but 1200 for only 283. Sign of the times. Best of luck finding people.


----------



## HOWCO (Jul 20, 2007)

*Time*

Time is money!!!
This is a great looking tract and it is at least 1 hour closer to Atlanta than wilkes county . For the hunter that wants quality and few members in a club, APHC is close enough to get in a week day afternoon hunt and be home for a good nights rest in your own bed.Only five memberships total!


----------



## brownhounds (Jul 23, 2007)

i am very interested in this.  call or email me.  

thanks,
Matt Brown
Brownhounds@windstream.net
770-845-4761


----------



## therooster (Aug 9, 2007)

There are some good looking deer up in that area, used to hunt down the road in maysville


----------



## HOWCO (Feb 25, 2008)

*2008 -2009 Season*

We had a great season last year looking for two more members. Pay now and get to hunt  two years worth of turkey and all deer season for one membership fee.  
Howco
678-449-4300


----------



## Soybean (Mar 3, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## HOWCO (Mar 14, 2008)

*Need one more member!*

Just one spot left, It's going to be a great year!
$1,000 due by April 1st and you get two turkeys seasons for the price of one. Lots of deer ,200 yard rifle range, Clays area, river bottom, Tall pines, Close to Atlanta, etc...
Howco
678-449-4300


----------



## HOWCO (Mar 25, 2008)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## HOWCO (Apr 2, 2008)

*one spot left*

Still looking for one member


----------



## HOWCO (Apr 10, 2008)

*Tractor work in exchange for dues???*

Would be willing to trade tractor work and planting for a membership or % of one.
Howco 
678-449-4300


----------



## HOWCO (Apr 15, 2008)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## HOWCO (Apr 15, 2008)

*Full*

The lease is full for 2008 and looking forward to a great year.
Thanks
Howco


----------

